# Activ-Flora Floracor Black [Cons?]



## xquisit (Sep 2, 2014)

Can anyone help me out with Activ-Flora Floracor Black?

I am trying to see if I should only be using this substrate or should I be adding anything under it or to it?

I have not cycled my tank, yet, and would like to find out the cons of using this substrate.


Furthermore, where can I purchase this at a good price? I live in the San Fernando valley, and was hoping there are some fish stores that carry it.. if not the internet would be another safe bet for recommendations. 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Dtran5 (Mar 29, 2014)

I've had floracore black in my tank for about 6 months now and overall it's a good substrate. The only problem I've had is because it's very fine, it has a tendency to slide, ie it can be slightly difficult to maintain a slope initially. I built up my slope with lava rock and it seems to work well. Also, you have to be a bit more gentle when you fill up your tank, again because it's very light and tends to displace easily. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## xquisit (Sep 2, 2014)

Do people usually top this substrate?


----------



## Dtran5 (Mar 29, 2014)

You mean cap it with something like sand? I don't see why they would, because it's inert and also very fine grained. Imagine a substrate that's like eco-complete black but smaller, and also more uniformly black.


----------



## xquisit (Sep 2, 2014)

Thanks for being helpful, and giving me such quick responses!

How many bags will I want for my 55g?

I believe I need a minimum of 3" of substrate, but I want to incorporate a hill.. so any ideas on how many bags I will need?


By the way, where is the cheapest place to purchase floracor black?


----------



## BigJay180 (Jul 20, 2014)

Where to buy? I bought some of mine local, and got a deal with the store for a bulk purchase. ThatFishPlace.com has the best prices, but they're perpetually out of stock for that reason. People here with big tanks vaporize their stock as soon as they get it because of the free shipping.

How much to buy? Use the calculator here for eco complete, I used that as a starting point. Then used math. Eco complete is 20 pounds and active flora is 15, so I added 25%more.
http://www.plantedtank.net/substratecalculator.html

What are the cons? It's black, so dead plant mulm looks terrible on it. Other than that, it holds plants down well. It has a thicker consistency than sand, so it doesn't get all over the place and scratch your glass when you clean it.

What will I need to add? Buy flourish or API root tabs for heavy root feeding plants every 4-6 months. There are aquarium fertilizer sites that sell much better DIY type stuff that is supposedly much more effective. I haven't tried it, but plan to.


----------



## xquisit (Sep 2, 2014)

BigJay180 said:


> Where to buy? I bought some of mine local, and got a deal with the store for a bulk purchase. ThatFishPlace.com has the best prices, but they're perpetually out of stock for that reason. People here with big tanks vaporize their stock as soon as they get it because of the free shipping.
> 
> How much to buy? Use the calculator here for eco complete, I used that as a starting point. Then used math. Eco complete is 20 pounds and active flora is 15, so I added 25%more.
> http://www.plantedtank.net/substratecalculator.html
> ...



Much appreciated, BigJay180.
Just the post I needed, any links or names of ebay sellers or sellers here that I can purchase the root tabs from?

EDIT: Wow, I need 9-10 bags for 3.5" of substrate? 

Incoming $200 for sand, and I thought the rocks were going to expensive! Haha


Regarding the *FREE SHIPPING*, it say's $6.99 shipped to the 91206 using: FedEx Ground Home (No PO Box) – $6.99
Is there a promotion code I need to use to get free shipping? Or do I need to order bulk, please let me know?


----------



## kman (Dec 11, 2013)

See this thread for a thorough discussion: http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showthread.php?t=526105

Just call around local places to see who carries it. I know Aquarium City in Canoga Park usually has it, but I don't know how close that is to you. LA is a big place.

Check the for sale forum here on TPT, lots of people regularly offer up good Osmocote+ root tabs for cheap.

No need to put anything under Activ-Flora, unless you want to.

I'm a huge fan of this stuff, but perhaps that's partially because I was so dissatisfied with my Eco Complete experience.


----------



## xquisit (Sep 2, 2014)

My girlfriend lived in canoga park two months ago, and now she's in sylmar.

Thanks so much for that heads-up.

And it looks liek all I need is the activ flora + root tabs, kman.


----------



## Dtran5 (Mar 29, 2014)

You can do what i did and put down a base layer of lava rocks and/or egg crates. 1. It'll cut down on the amount of active flora youll need 2. Itll decrease the weight of your tank (because lava rock is quite light but take up a lot of volume) 3. Itll help stabilize the hill youre planning- like i said, its quite fine so it tends to settle much more easily 4. The lava rocks will help to prevent anaerobic pockets from developing under the substrate. 

Also, when you say you want a 3" substrate, is that how deep the front of the tank will be? Personally, i like to keep the front of my tank as shallow as i can. If you look at Tom Barr's tank, Amano's, and the other aquascapers' you'll see the front of their tanks are quite shallow but then slope dramatically. I think it more aesthetically pleasing and it'll also save you money on substrate. I believe you can grow most carpeting plants in as little as 1/4" of substrate. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dtran5 (Mar 29, 2014)

If you overlook the algae I have in my tank, you'll notice that the substrate in the back of my tank is 5" high, but slopes down to 1/2", and the whole width of the tank is only 9". 

I didnt use lava rocks the first time i built that slope and it was really difficult to maintain the slope because it kept sliding down towards the front. I also had to use 2 bags of active flora. After I rescaped it and added a base layer, I ended up having about 2/3 of a bag left over that i no longer needed. 

Depending on whether youre doing co2 and high lights or not, you may want to look into dry ferts. Theres a member who's selling dry ferts in the for sale section right now. I bought a micro macro package from him at a pretty good price. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kman (Dec 11, 2013)

Dtran5 said:


> You can do what i did and put down a base layer of lava rocks and/or egg crates. 1. It'll cut down on the amount of active flora youll need 2. Itll decrease the weight of your tank (because lava rock is quite light but take up a lot of volume) 3. Itll help stabilize the hill youre planning- like i said, its quite fine so it tends to settle much more easily 4. The lava rocks will help to prevent anaerobic pockets from developing under the substrate.


Be sure they're large (ish) lava rocks. Anything small will work it's way to the surface.


----------



## xquisit (Sep 2, 2014)

I'm thankful you brought up the sloped idea, Dtran5; This way I can save a buck or two, and make my tank aesthetically appealing. To a select few, are lava rocks considered bad luck? If so, are there any alternatives (egg cartons -or is it crates- don't seem that bad of an idea though).

Kman, if I do pick up any rocks - I'll make sure to grab a wide variety, and hopefully for a good price too.


----------



## kman (Dec 11, 2013)

What a lot of people use to hold a slope is light diffuser panels. Cheap at Home Depot. Cut them to size, zip tie them together with simple PVC risers, and they really help hold a slope well.

Here's an example, from AnotherHobby's tank journal:


----------



## xquisit (Sep 2, 2014)

That journal was one of my inspirations, yet, I never read it - I was amazed by the pictures.

I really like the wood, but I think I want to try a tank with mainly stone (and possibly three branches sticking upwards near my Buddha head and swords.

I am quite pleased you posted this response, as I am itching to get started on the cycling process of my tank.


----------



## BigJay (Jun 30, 2009)

xquisit said:


> Much appreciated, BigJay180.
> Just the post I needed, any links or names of ebay sellers or sellers here that I can purchase the root tabs from?
> 
> EDIT: Wow, I need 9-10 bags for 3.5" of substrate?
> ...


Thatfishplace.com only ships for free when you spend $90. I had to buy 12 bags of activ flora, so it was free. I also waited a month for them to stock it, and they were out of stock the day after my order. I figured you would need at least $90 worth of activ flora, that's why I said shipping would be free. Sorry for the confusion.

As for Flourish root tabs? Pet Smart and Petco usually carry them for ten bucks. If you can't find those, the API tabs should work fine, but they don't last as long. I wouldn't order those and pay shipping.

activ flora is a sleek pitch black, and anything on it looks terrible. I ended up adding a tiny bit of natural colored gravel (a few specs here and there) to break up the perfection. A little wabi sabi helped.


----------



## xquisit (Sep 2, 2014)

BigJay said:


> Thatfishplace.com only ships for free when you spend $90. I had to buy 12 bags of activ flora, so it was free. I also waited a month for them to stock it, and they were out of stock the day after my order. I figured you would need at least $90 worth of activ flora, that's why I said shipping would be free. Sorry for the confusion.
> 
> As for Flourish root tabs? Pet Smart and Petco usually carry them for ten bucks. If you can't find those, the API tabs should work fine, but they don't last as long. I wouldn't order those and pay shipping.
> 
> activ flora is a sleek pitch black, and anything on it looks terrible. I ended up adding a tiny bit of natural colored gravel (a few specs here and there) to break up the perfection. A little wabi sabi helped.



I'm quite thankful for your post, and to be honest this stuff is definitely hard to find.


An ebay store will ship 6-8 for 6.99 shipping, but they are out of stock as well.


I wonder if I'm sloping my tank, like 1/4" in the front and 4-5" in the back.. how many bags will I need, hmm?


----------



## xquisit (Sep 2, 2014)

I know I posted this nearly a year and a half ago, but I never followed through with my project due to funds.

I now have the capitol to proceed, and was hoping if there is a place I can still purchase this substrate?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## xquisit (Sep 2, 2014)

I can't find the substrate anymore,

what about this one?

CaribSea FloraMax Planted Aquarium Substrate

[Ebay Link Removed] 12 lbs Flora Max Planted Aquarium Substrate Volcano Red | eBay[/url]


----------



## sharkbunnie (Oct 22, 2015)

If you still want to get the activ-flora try Decorative Aggregates & Aquarium Supplies at FantasyBowls.com This is where I got mine. This site is an outlet for the manufacturer, I think, so they probably have enough stock. Also be aware that the shipping calculator will likely be a couple dollars off. They contacted me before shipping to say they needed another $1.50 or something close to that. I am pretty pleased with how this looks in my tank. Good luck


----------



## xquisit (Sep 2, 2014)

You are so awesome for chiming in!

I appreciate you sharkbunnie


----------



## xquisit (Sep 2, 2014)

I wonder how many bags I will need for my 55g tank, I am going with a sloped feel (1/4 inch in the front and then it gets slanted to the back)?

Earlier in my thread, someone said 9-12 bags for 4" worth, so I am thinking 8-9?

If so, $250 just on sad seems like a hefty price to pay lol


----------



## Patriot (Dec 22, 2010)

I used 4 bags in my 80 gallon tank. I don't know how high you want your slopes.


----------



## xquisit (Sep 2, 2014)

I only want a 4 inch slope that goes down to a 1/2 inch slope.

Am I going overkill?


----------



## MrMan (Dec 5, 2014)

I just set up a tank with this, used 6 bags for a 36x18x18 aquarium, i think it has a slope similar to what you're looking for. Your tank is wider but not as deep so i'm not sure if you'd need more/less, but i think 8 would be enough for sure.


----------



## xquisit (Sep 2, 2014)

With all the rocks I plan on buying I am going to buy 7 and see what happens :X

(Or do you folks find it best to have an extra bag laying around?)


----------



## Nlewis (Dec 1, 2015)

Black Diamond blasting abrasive all the way, $8 for a 50lb bag.


----------



## xquisit (Sep 2, 2014)

Wow, 50lbs for $8?

Talk about saving the day,


but what about the differences between the two substrates?


Will I need to add anything for the one you suggested?


----------



## Nlewis (Dec 1, 2015)

xquisit said:


> Wow, 50lbs for $8?
> 
> Talk about saving the day,
> 
> ...


You can add root tabs. It's almost like a sand but bigger and pretty uniform. It's also heavy and easy to plant in.


----------



## xquisit (Sep 2, 2014)

Hopefully they carry these in stores like Lowes and Home Depot, I will report back shortly 


Anyone have any objections from using the 50lb bag of sand the gentleman recommended?


----------



## xquisit (Sep 2, 2014)

I went to my local fish store and they told me they are unable to get Floracor.


If I buy it from the website I will spend so much in shipping 

I found it on amazon, but it says 1-3 months to ship


----------



## Bobbybills (Nov 30, 2015)

I have the activ-flora black and mixed it with flourite black, eco complete and flora max. Thee activ-flora is shiny and true black and is fairly close to the flourite black except finer. If you mixed it with blasting sand, the look would be consistent and you would get the benefits of the nutrients at a lesser concentration. I am sure that the blasting sand installs would agree that you can always add the nutrients yourself at a much lower cost and skip the enriched substrate.

BTW, the activ-flora composition is the exact same as the regular flourite, not the flourite black. Not sure why but it is exact!


----------



## Kubla (Jan 5, 2014)

Black Diamond blasting sand can be found at Tractor Supply Co. (there's one in N Hollywood) and Harbor Freight


----------



## xquisit (Sep 2, 2014)

Kubla said:


> Black Diamond blasting sand can be found at Tractor Supply Co. (there's one in N Hollywood) and Harbor Freight


Thanks for chiming in,

Are you sure the North Hollywood one is still open, because the website shows Norco is the closest one to the valley?

Please, let me know while I look for a harbor freight :wink2:


----------

